# Is this anyone's?? Slab flounder



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Anyone claiming this??









Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzz13 (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow, that thing is huge. Nice Job.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Not mine! Friend sent it to me wondering the story or even this year?? Image metadata stripped.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Oceankayaker84 i believe. He gets major flounder in August, September and October. He had a plethora of similar pics and posts on 2cool for a few years. The guy is a LEGEND!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Flounder Face said:


> Oceankayaker84 i believe. He gets major flounder in August, September and October. He had a plethora of similar pics and posts on 2cool for a few years. The guy is a LEGEND!


Wonder if he still around. Ship channel no PFD. Thanks for the info FF. I've caught big flounder but not like that , get the gaff!

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes lol, as stated he is legendary. My understanding is he is T A&M grad, can launch in canal and have at them. With that being said he is very knowledgeable about targeting them. Picks nice days. good tides and slams them. Mostly catch and release, keeps a few on tournament days. Respects the fish, respects nature.


----------



## indaskinny (May 25, 2009)

I went to school with him. His name is Janzten.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

hurricane matt said:


> Wonder if he still around. Ship channel no PFD. Thanks for the info FF. I've caught big flounder but not like that , get the gaff!
> 
> Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


Oh come on now. You can clearly see the PFD that he has around his waist. jk. â€œLive and let live manâ€. Awesome fish.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, it is Jantzen Miller, Oceankayaker84 on here. FF is correct that he is a legend. Use the search function here on 2Cool and he has numerous and very informative reports. He would always tell the time, tide, water conditions etc. This pic was actually shared on the Texas City Dike fishing page earlier today by TC Dave. So the full story is there. Jantzen won the Boyd's flounder tourney last year 

Out of curiosity, what is up with the trend lately here on 2Cool to post questions or general fishing topics in the report section when they are not actual reports? Asking for a friend, LOL!


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> Yes, it is Jantzen Miller, Oceankayaker84 on here. FF is correct that he is a legend. Use the search function here on 2Cool and he has numerous and very informative reports. He would always tell the time, tide, water conditions etc. This pic was actually shared on the Texas City Dike fishing page earlier today by TC Dave. So the full story is there. Jantzen won the Boyd's flounder tourney last year
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is up with the trend lately here on 2Cool to post questions or general fishing topics in the report section when they are not actual reports? Asking for a friend, LOL!


True....always enjoyed his reports......have seen him on the water a few times drop shoting around ferry dock pilings.......and my friend asked the same question


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Heâ€™s a kayak fisherman who often posted often on TKF. I read his posts for years during my kayaking days. He consistently catches giant flounder every year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Jantzen Miller has given very detailed reports on TKF over the years about how he goes about catching the hundreds of big flounder year after year. Gulp was something he reported using, at least on some occasions.

He was also on a kayak wars team for several years where thereâ€™s a limit for each species of fish that you can enter in any given month. Heâ€™d max out on flounder, I think 50 14â€ plus fish was the max, month after month. As I remember it, no one came close to his flounder numbers.

https://www.kayakwars.com/submit.php?submitid=237829

His biggest fish on kayak wars is 27â€ .


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

karstopo said:


> Jantzen Miller has given very detailed reports on TKF over the years about how he goes about catching the hundreds of big flounder year after year. Gulp was something he reported using, at least on some occasions.
> 
> He was also on a kayak wars team for several years where thereâ€™s a limit for each species of fish that you can enter in any given month. Heâ€™d max out on flounder, I think 50 14â€ plus fish was the max, month after month. As I remember it, no one came close to his flounder numbers.
> 
> ...


Doesn't he go by FlounderGuru on TKF? The guy seems to catch 10 pound flounder like we catch 14" trout. If i remember correctly, he is usually catch and release on the large girls.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Chuck06R1 said:


> Doesn't he go by FlounderGuru on TKF? The guy seems to catch 10 pound flounder like we catch 14" trout. If i remember correctly, he is usually catch and release on the large girls.


Yes. Flounderguru. His pictures over the years and his finishes in competition speaks for itself. He should write a book. Iâ€™d buy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Chuck06R1 said:


> Doesn't he go by FlounderGuru on TKF? The guy seems to catch 10 pound flounder like we catch 14" trout. If i remember correctly, he is usually catch and release on the large girls.


He goes by JMiller on TKF these days. The last time I saw him post was in March with that 27â€ flounder that weighed 10.2 pounds.


----------



## Hunter.S.Tomson (Aug 15, 2018)

Chester moore used to do a contest for flounder angler of the year and I think jantzen won every year


----------

